# Another bad bosch router product



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I never felt comfortable with the bosch template guides either.

These days I always make my own router bases from polycarbonate. It's not too difficult to make a plate that accepts pc style guides.

I hope they take care of you.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

What do you mean by "*another* bad Bosch…" Have you had other issues ?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

NW. Im gonna be looking into that. 
Dusty. Yea with one of their router bits. I reviewed that also. Just check in my profile. Love their routers. Just not their accessories


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Will do : )


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, great mid size routers but they need to get with the program and include a baseplate that accepts pc standard accessories on their routers. Like bushings and so on. A lot off other manufacturers do.


----------



## ThorinOakenshield (Aug 27, 2012)

Amen. These guides are horrible. The only good one is the adapter for the porter-cable style bushings. Not a base plate WhoMe but very affective. I wouldn't want a "porter-cable" bushing base plate. Wouldn't be able to run the big bits in it.

Now… back to slamming Bosch over this ridiculous product. These bushing don't allow you to adjust the depth of cut low enough, forcing you to pull the bit out of the router collet a little more… just a little more… then the bit flexes when you try to make a cut and smacks against the guide bushing. I had the same thing happen to me . Bosch replaced the bushing so I still have a complete set of junk. I use the porter-cable bushings now.. no issues.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not even that excited about their routers. Add in non-standard accessories, and it's a tough sell.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the 1617EVS and find it very annoying that it doesn't fit standard bushings without an adapter. It's a frickin router, come on. I do really like the rest of the router, though. I got the clear replacement base from PeachTree. It's under $20 I believe, and comes with a centering pin. I use porter cable bushings in it, and it works great.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Ed I have the same router. I'll look into peachtree


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Greg, it is item 1051, near the bottom of the page. $19.99.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 for the porter-cable adapter. That's what I did years ago when I got my first Bosch router and have been quite happy since. I like the quick release. However, once when not paying attention, I mounted the adapter in upside down and quickly learned it wan't latched right. Also I've found to give the latch a little extra push and not just depend on the spring to latch.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess I am the lucky one. I have two of the 1617's. I bought the adapters and use both the Bosch and Porter Cable style bushings.

I guess one of these days I will get bit in the bohunkus, but not as of yet.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If all else fails you can get a replacement sub base from Rockler. It allows you to use P.C. style bushings on a Bosch router. 
http://www.rockler.com/guide-bushing-router-plate
That's what I did with my 1617, and it works fine.


----------



## Mbogle (Mar 15, 2013)

Had one do the same thing on me. I had plunged too far and the locking nut ground the weld off causing it to fail. Totally my fault for not seeing how deep I was plunging prior to routing it.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

I wish I could say it was something like that. I don't like not having an explanation for something failing. My best guess would be a bad weld and then having it ride against the template it cracked off


----------



## mjsb (Apr 20, 2013)

Had the same issue with my template guides when I first put them into use and I've used Bosch tools for the last 10 years. I needed to go back and REEAD the directions on the 1617 router and template guides as I was very disappointed. I soon realized that the router base was out of position with the router, so I took the centering cone I had purchased and within about 5 minutes or 1 push of the cone into the base, the base and router were aligned. Wala put a new bit into a new temp aye and went on about making my outlet cuts. In the end it was me. 
However I was a little ticked with the "quality" issue and the lack of direction from the Bosch company. It would have been more helpful, now I won't forget to check, it will just cost me a ¼" template guide.


----------



## DDWW (Sep 7, 2016)

2017 and they still suck.. 
I don't use collars much as use piloted bits more but when I need them they always fail. This time it screwed up a piece of barn timber that I've had to plug and re route.


----------

